

Offer HN: do you want anything built? - good_samaritan

I am a web developer with some free time on his hands and out of ideas. Recently, I've been wondering if I could improve the world by making something for the community I value.<p>My question: is there a web application / service you would desperately like to see built? What is it?<p>I don't give promises or guarantees, I am not even sure whether my whole idea is good, but it's better try and fail than not try, right?
======
iworkforthem
I hope someone would create a web app template that's mobile friendly too.
This way, anyone can dive straight into building web app and not worry about
making it mobile friendly.

------
david927
Please: a simple text editor for HTML5 canvas

Right now, there is no way to do the equivalent of <input type='text' ..>,
meaning select, wrap, cut & paste, etc. especially for non-monospaced fonts.

Canvas is only going to get more popular. This would be a huge boost for it.

~~~
good_samaritan
Never knew that such a problem existed. Since you seem to be the only
commenter, I am going to have my shot at it. Stay tuned.

~~~
david927
Cool!

------
instakill
If you hack php you can have a look at <http://www.bulletinburst.com> \- I
have lost inspiration for that thing.

------
StuffMaster
+1 metoo

